# Saddle position.



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

My saddle crank offset is pretty on the numbers both with dynamic and calculated fit. What is the effect of moving my saddle forward from this position? Nothing huge, maybe 1-2cm. I'm often up on the rivet when I want to get power. Does moving it forward effect my power by using different muscles? Likewise what do I lose? I know a lot of guys slide back in the saddle while climbing. What gives?
I also use a saddle whose nose drops significantly (SMP). It would seem that this would decrease my effective saddle height while I am on the rivet. Since I favor this position, is running a traditional saddle a better idea?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

1-2 cm is a lot when you're talking about saddle position. 

If you move it forward, you may need to move it up a bit as well. The only way to see if it gives you more power is to give it a try.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> 1-2 cm is a lot when you're talking about saddle position.
> 
> If you move it forward, you may need to move it up a bit as well. The only way to see if it gives you more power is to give it a try.


Word. After years of riding like a European Pro (slammed back saddle, long stem) I noticed I was constantly scooting forward when I was motoring in the drops. Today on my club ride I moved my saddle 2cm forward and, Voila! No more scooting (I still finished last).

Moral: Try it you might like it.


----------



## race fast (May 5, 2009)

I have a road bike converted to a TT Bike and I have to push the saddle all the way forward in order to get the position i need


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I tried moving my saddle a couple of times to allow my knee to be over the pedal, or whatever the site said i should do. It felt horrible. I felt like i couldn't ride more than 20 miles. I would come back with all sorts of pains, so i put it back to normal and all has been fine since then. I did lower my saddle some, but now I have some upper knee pain.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In the end, do what's comfortable and works for you.

The "KOP"...Knees over pedals positioning is just a starting point. Some like to be a bit more in front, some a bit more in back. Generally the more forward you are the easier it is to spin but power/torque "may" decrease, the more back the harder it is to spin but power/torque "may" increase.

People tend to push back on the saddle when climbing to increase their power/torque on the pedals...and it uses slightly different muscles, just as standing does.

Some of it will depend on body type...longer femurs tend to prefer the saddle back...shorter femurs tend to prefer the saddle forward.

In the end...play with it and see what you like most. I ride with my saddle more forward, which a lot has to do with shorter femurs and being more of a TT rider. I tend to mimic my TT position more on my road bike, though not quite as drastic so it doesn't hurt my climbing.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i have somewhat long femurs for my height. setting the saddle further back felt good for my legs to be able to really push, as like a leg press machine in a gym. but because i am nore leg than torso that caused me shoulder and neck pain, so no good. i didn't like shortening the stem either cause i felt cramped when out of the saddle. i do use a short reach type bar, (depending on where one places the shifters really). so i moved the saddle forward and is very comfortable. it is about 58mm setback now i think. i do feel better climbing like this too as i feel i'm really tramping on the pedals when need be. a bit different to pushing from behind with a greater setback but it works for me. feels like i am just floating between the 2 wheels.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Moved it forward 1.5cm...I like it. Puts me about 1cm in ft of the pedal. I need to out more miles in but it seems to work.


----------



## race fast (May 5, 2009)

Go to sheldon brown's website and read this article 

http://sheldonbrown.com/kops.html


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I was having problem with to much pressure on my arms and didn't know what to try. I had my saddle back thinking I could get more output, but it was screwing up my reach. I slid the saddle up about 15mm and I can't believe the change. I just got back from a 50 miler and my arms felt great. I still have my KOP though.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a personal opinion:
Saddle position viz the cranks effects the way a person balances between the 3 (bum,hands, feet) contact points.
Saddle too far back = stress on the lower back and hips. Saddle too far forward = stress on the shoulders and neck. Sort out the saddle - crank position and THEN decide on handlebar height and stem length.
I have found that it pays to spend a lot of time experimenting using different seatposts with varying layback and changing cleat positions, stem lengths etc.. A centimetre either way can make a big difference. Fit systems are helpful, but not guaranteed to give you the best results. Everyone is different in their bodily proportions, flexibility etc.

A tip (which works for me): If you can ride comfortably sitting upright with your hands off the bars, then the relationship between saddle and cranks is correct.


----------

